# Drugs



## Diagaro

So I just tried Cocaine for the first time, I got to say I'm not impressed. It felt like some shitty meth or strong coffee - BORING!

After I hocked a loogie and blew my nose I'm lead back to a website I havent visited since I was about to try MDMA and shrooms The Vaults of Erowid : Big Chart Index
Its a plethora of information on every known psychoactive drug known to man yet. Plus experience stories positive, negative, neutral and with other drugs mixed. There is chemical compositions both textual and technical/structural. there is images, and "scheduling" information (legal status in various geopolitical regions)
Some interesting reads are: tobacco, MDMA (and MBDB), LSA, LSD, coffee, ayahuasca, lotus, salvia, wormwood (absinthe), DXM, opium, and good ol pot.
read deep and be knowledgeable beyond your wildest imagination also check out some of the other crazy named drugs like TFMPP, 2-ca/2-cb, aet and for the lulz adrenochrome (noted in Hunter S Thomson's: Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas.


----------



## Doobie_D

yeah erowid is the shit. The last time i visited that site i was 16. Was researching ayahausca. That shit is no joke


----------



## Diagaro

Yea If I remember correctly it has a 100% success rate for opiate addiction cure - and its schedule class 1 in emerica - cant have competition for state funded methadone now can we!


----------



## Magma

Erowid was my #1 site in high school. I had to try everything, and usually did.


----------



## dharma bum

Doobie_D said:


> yeah erowid is the shit. The last time i visited that site i was 16. Was researching ayahausca. That shit is no joke


 
ahhh... ayahuasca! i used to brew that shit for years. tastes so disgusting. it will definitely show you who you are too! 
you can also take the maoi and add it with shrooms (ixnay the dmt). called it "shroomahuasca"

haven't done it in over a year though.


----------



## CardBoardBox

Yea that was my opinion on coke too, It ain't much for the amount you have to pay for it. Rich mans drug, I guess. I'd never pay for the shit but I'm not about to turn down a free time if handed my way  It's crazy how much erowid has to offer. You can get high on pretty much nothing these days, if that's what you're into.


----------



## streetlight

Love erowid. Used to just sit and read for hours when i was in high school. Still do sometimes


----------



## wildboy860

Erowid, fuck yeah....!!!! <3


----------



## shaggydope

ERWOID wins for life.


----------



## crazy john

ive tried 2c-e and 2c-t2. both are fucking nuts. i sniffed 7 mg of 2c-t2 and saw enerey fields and the sidewalks of streets were wiggling towards each other. also, a streetlight coming through a tree made huge snowflakes on the ground. the 2c-e i did alot last summer. it makes cracks in the ground glow like theres lava coming out and everything "breaths". its more like acid while 2c-t2 is more like mescaline. however, the first dose i did of the 2c-e was 15mg and holy fuck, i though i was in outter space. my friends room is painted very dark and has low light, and while i was floating in the univers, his new calico kitten came slinking towards me. needless to say, i had a spiritual connection with that little fucker and its silvery glowing stripes. i bought the drugs on the internet. why is pot illegal?


----------



## KittyFlipper

Yeah coke is just shit unless you're willing to pay £100 on the gram and even then it's a waste of money. Don't bother, stick with Ketamine and MDMA.


----------



## river dog

cocaine is not interesting and the high is pretty much discomforting. erowid is good, i would suggest just bypassing all the BS of the internet and just getting yerself a copy of pihkal and tihkal. essential reads for the up and coming psychonaut. im personally not a big fan of the phenethylamines, tryptamines are my loves though...i suppose some of the 2c's are neat and the 2ct's are very visually appealing but i like good ol fashioned dmt. its great for its duration and intensity, its easy to make yourself in a very pure crystalline form, and it doesnt really lend itself toward 'chasing the dragon' so to speak, one solid toke is enough.


----------



## acrata4ever

musta been stepped on did you have to shit? its cut with baby laxative


----------



## Sorklaoter

Coke is definitely shit, Erowid is definitely THE shit


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Datura (Jimson weed) is one I'd suggest everyone avoid, that or understand it and how it's to be used better than I did when I was 19. I ended up in the old Valley Medical Center, a padded room of sorts all strapped down to a gurney for several hours to, I guess be given the time to get with team normal again. It's a fun story, but probably just as long as my already existing 5 page walls of text in the stories forums and I just can't do you guys like that again this soon... In short, I was arrested for knocking on random peoples doors in a very hoity toity neighborhood, blabbering about who knows what at 6:30 am wearing a sock on my left foot that was not even mine to own, in fact it had a last name embroidered on it and belonged to the owner of the house I originally took the datura at. My other foot was was bare, naturally.
Yeah.... probably just avoid it all together is my best advice on that one. As for cocaine and all those things man has had their hands in, I never touched them. My mother on meth my whole life was enough powders in my face to last me a lifetime, I had no desire to end up like her. Hawaiian woodrose seeds is another natural one I wasn't impressed with what so ever. I think other than herb daily and the occasional psilocybe cubensis, I'm over the rest of it. Other than the quest to try DMT which seems impossible to locate, at least in this janky town it is.


----------



## acrata4ever

As for cocaine and all those things man has had their hands in said:


> like fifths 40s and spacebags?


----------



## Auto

[quote=" I'm over the rest of it. Other than the quest to try DMT which seems impossible to locate, at least in this janky town it is.[/quote]

It is very cheap and simple to make with all legal and easily available stuff, the simplest tech just requires lye, naptha and mimosa hostilis root bark, you should check out the DMT-Nexus, there is a plethora of information on there. It is some crazy stuff.


----------



## Sorklaoter

Engineer Jason Roseville said:


> Datura (Jimson weed) is one I'd suggest everyone avoid, that or understand it and how it's to be used better than I did when I was 19. I ended up in the old Valley Medical Center, a padded room of sorts all strapped down to a gurney for several hours to, I guess be given the time to get with team normal again. It's a fun story, but probably just as long as my already existing 5 page walls of text in the stories forums and I just can't do you guys like that again this soon... In short, I was arrested for knocking on random peoples doors in a very hoity toity neighborhood, blabbering about who knows what at 6:30 am wearing a sock on my left foot that was not even mine to own, in fact it had a last name embroidered on it and belonged to the owner of the house I originally took the datura at. My other foot was was bare, naturally.
> Yeah.... probably just avoid it all together is my best advice on that one. As for cocaine and all those things man has had their hands in, I never touched them. My mother on meth my whole life was enough powders in my face to last me a lifetime, I had no desire to end up like her. Hawaiian woodrose seeds is another natural one I wasn't impressed with what so ever. I think other than herb daily and the occasional psilocybe cubensis, I'm over the rest of it. Other than the quest to try DMT which seems impossible to locate, at least in this janky town it is.


Indeed, Datura is not an experience for most. I had an experience with it where I was talking to my mom and she was on the computer. I glanced outside and noticed her car wasn't in the driveway so i got confused. Then my mom pulled up in her car. I looked at the mom I was talking to and it just stared at me, through me, creepy shit. Then my real mom walked in and asked who I was talking to. I decided it was time to get some water and lay down. So much more happened that I have trouble remembering but these sort of effects are typical of Datura intoxication. So fucked. And yes, DMT is the shit. If you get ahold of it be careful, I dunno if this is typical but I tend to wanna do it like a lot when i have it. Doing it a lot can lead to some interesting consequences IME (opening portals in your forehead that spirits can come through all the time-and at that point wether you believe in spirits is irrelevant,) etc so be careful.


----------



## Sorklaoter

Sorry to double post (dunno if it's frowned upon here or what but just in case) but I should probably add that these side effects will usually fade within a relatively short amount of time from when the DMT usage stops. Guess what i'm saying is a little binge (which for me is like .8 to a gram in a week or less ) can leave you feeling kinda funny. It may or may not be a good thing depending on how you look at it


----------



## KittyFlipper

The only drugs I CAN easily get hold of are MDMA, and DMT .
Where's the ketamine at?? Really??


----------



## river dog

i did a fun dmt bender at a local 3 day festie, after a point you are just so high its hard to distinguish between normal consciousness and dmt space which can be pretty funny, like treating strangers like yer buddha meeting buddha or something, haha. i took a strong trip, something in the 70mg range and havent really smoked it since then. but it is super easy to make and for some reason my 'closet' always has more dmt in it when i open the door...
something i love is taking small rips on the dmt pipe as i pass out, dmt already makes me sleepy so doing it as i fall asleep is pretty interesting


----------



## Sharkbite

Everyone seems to hate coke nowadays. Maybe good coke is hard to come by, because I love it. I've had weak stuff too so I can see why a lot of people wouldn't like it. I've tried weed and 2ci and they don't even come close to coke for me. Also another complaint about it is it doesn't last long. My suggestion is to do it with someone who did it for a long time, my friends and I split a mere 2g and it lasted us like 6-8 hours.


----------



## river dog

its not a matter of pure or impure cocaine (you could always purify your 'street' cocaine), its a matter of finding the high and the come down appealing. i dont even use tobacco or caffeine or the wide variety of amphetamines so its safe to assume i dont enjoy speedy stimulant chemicals hence how i come to not like cocaine. but to each their own.
*harm reduction* is key; not morality gibberish, ha


----------



## reallifeisnocool

Coke's one of the only drugs I still enjoy


----------



## bryanpaul

i have an addictive personality and no self control....so for me personally coke is bad news....probly spent 1000's on shit........ i'm reminded of a song right now


----------



## Sorklaoter

Haha that's a great song. Yeah I agree with river dog, it's not about the purity of the coke so much as just not liking what it does. I knew a guy who was dealing coke and got busted with a few ounces and some jars of e and a bunch of other shit. Most of the coke I ever did (a fair amount) was from that guy. That coke was lab tested at something like 93 percent purity I believe- unbelievably un-stomped on considering most street shit these days. That stuff, I know, was "good" coke but I still wasn't a huge fan. Psychedelics are where it's at for me personally


----------

